# Inside Zombie Brains



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Science meets sci-fi/horror

http://www.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/04/25/zombie.virus.zombies.book/index.html?hpt=C2


----------



## skitzojoe (May 10, 2010)

Very interesting I like the drunk crocodile description!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just saw this article. I was going to post it, but I saw you beat me to it.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Interesting ... do you think a third world dictator might see this as a way to secure their power?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^only if they have the technology


----------

